# Soma Doublecrossers what do you think?



## jfn3 (Feb 1, 2003)

Soma Doublecrossers what do you think of your bikes? I am thinking of getting one to put my road bike kit on. I have canti's and figure it would be good for trailer pulling and when my son gets on a trail a bike. I do a few road rides with my buds and don't race so I figure it should be a good roadie too. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------

